

Rosetta: The whole story - jgrahamc
http://www.bbc.com/future/bespoke/story/20150430-rosetta-the-whole-story/

======
fabianfabian
Usually the parallax effect can get annoying but this one is done very nice, I
liked the comic-book style visuals in between.

